# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2017



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Januar 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 1. Februar 2017 am Kiosk und ab 27.01. 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-EVT.
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 03/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*

Noch einmal: Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Januar 2017)

Also ich finde die Ausgabe geil.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Januar 2017)

[Trollmodus]Du bist doch gekauft!!1elf[/Trollmodus] 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ChristianKaiser (27. Januar 2017)

Wo ist denn jetzt der zweite Teil eures silent PC Berichts? Oder hab ich in der letzten Ausgabe was überlesen?


----------



## Bartmensch (27. Januar 2017)

Die Zeitung kommt doch erste nächste Woche raus?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2017)

Ja, so steht's in der Ankündigung und im OP.


----------



## ChristianKaiser (27. Januar 2017)

Bartmensch schrieb:


> Die Zeitung kommt doch erste nächste Woche raus?



Bezieht sich der Kommentar auf mich? Ich habe das Inhaltsverzeichnis gelesen und sehe da keinen Artikel zu dem Thema.


----------



## Kaimikaze (28. Januar 2017)

@Torsten (Pech-)Vogel: Gute Besserung! Es ist großer Mist die rechte Pranke in Gips zu haben - nur noch zu übertreffen im Sommer bei unglaublich heißen Temperaturen wie bei mir damals...


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2017)

Zu eurer Übersicht der Anschlüsse muss ich leider zurück Klugscheißen:
Der alte Analogport heißt sehr wohl VGA. D-Sub(15) ist nur der Steckerstandard dem man sich bedient. In der Industrie ist D-Sub nach wie vor sehr beliebt, LPT- und COM-Port nutzen auch D-Sub, nur halt mit mehr/weniger Pins und ganz anderen Signalen auf selbigen. D-Sub sagt eben noch gar nichts über das Signal aus. Überträgt man nun Analoge Bilddaten auf einem D-Sub15 heißt das Konstrukt VGA-Port.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Januar 2017)

ChristianKaiser schrieb:


> Wo ist denn jetzt der zweite Teil eures silent PC Berichts? Oder hab ich in der letzten Ausgabe was überlesen?



Hatte auch ganz fest in dieser Ausgabe damit gerechnet. 
Und ganz ehrlich, ich bin ja auch ein Retro-Fan. Aber einfach einen 15 Jahre alten Artikel ins Heft zu nehmen....? Euer Ernst? Da ist dann der Artikel über die Voodoo V5 und die Radeon-Geschichte schon netter, auch wenn die Voodoo V5 5500 gefühlt das dritte mal im Heft besprochen wird.
Retro fände ich mal klasse, wenn ihr auch das Heftpapier von 2003 verwenden würdet. 
Aber ansonsten hat mir die neue Ausgabe gut gefallen!


----------



## Bartmensch (28. Januar 2017)

Hab die Zeitung heute im Briefkasten gefunden und erstmal verschlungen...
Also der Retro Artikel über die Voodoo war schon recht interessant, gerade was man an den alten Karten noch so alles modifizeren kann.
Das mit dem Artikel über den P4 ist zwar zur Abwechlung ganz schön, aber wenn den OriginalArtikel schon kennt (Weil man halt so schon lange Abo hat) und ihn zudem als PDF Archiv hat, schon ein wenig Einfallslos.
Aber es gibt natürlich genug Leser, die nicht von Anfang an dabei waren...
Ich kann wenigstens noch gut an die Zeit erinnern. Damals zockte ich noch bis zu Zeiten meines XP 2400+ auf meinem Thunderbird 1200...


Was den Test der mechanischen Keyboards betrifft, muss ich langsam Ermüdung feststellen.
Mittlerweilen scheint jeder Hersteller mindestens eine Reihe solcher Modelle auf den Markt zu werfen, deren Features sich irgendwie alle gleichen.
Und leider sind die Preise auch sehr hoch.
Ich sehe nicht ein, mehr als 100 € für ein Keyboard ausgeben. Im Gegenteil, meine persönliche Erfahrung mit günstigen mechanischen Keyboard aus China war ganz gut.
Ich habe eine  ModIt Tastatur von PEARL und eine VicTsing von Amazon in Benutzung und bin erstaunlicherweise fast genauso zufrieden damit, wie mit meiner Cherry MXBoard 3.0 oder meiner CM Quickfire TK, abgesehen von der nicht gewünschten Beleuchtung.
Ist natürlich wie immer Ansichtssache...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2017)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Aber einfach einen 15 Jahre alten Artikel ins Heft zu nehmen....?



Jein - hier ging es ja auch um eine nachträgliche Einordnung des Artikels mit dem "Hinterher ist man immer schlauer"-Wissen.


----------



## dwolf74 (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich komme nicht an das *PCGH digital Abo* ran ( wird noch nicht angezeigt).
Sollte das nicht ab dem 27.1  14:00 gehen?

mfg

dwolf74


----------



## wtfNow (29. Januar 2017)

@dwolf74: Ich auch nicht, habe computec diesbezüglich schon angeschrieben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2017)

dwolf74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme nicht an das *PCGH digital Abo* ran ( wird noch nicht angezeigt).
> Sollte das nicht ab dem 27.1  14:00 gehen?
> 
> ...





wtfNow schrieb:


> @dwolf74: Ich auch nicht, habe computec diesbezüglich schon angeschrieben.



Mist - ich habe das auch noch mal als Prio thematisiert. Die Redaktion hat das Heft veröffentlicht - da muss etwas bei der Abo-Schnittstelle klemmen. 

Probiert es bitte noch mal - der Kollege, der das macht, hatte Urlaub. Ist erst heute live gegangen. Die Appversionen waren aber pünktlich da.


----------



## dwolf74 (30. Januar 2017)

Hat jetzt geklappet

Danke


----------



## Flexsist (2. Februar 2017)

Mahlzeit

Kleines Feedback von mir zum Headsettest:

Ich hätte mir gerne noch einen Underdog wie Superlux im Test gewünscht. Superlux hat viele Headsets im Angebot. Ich besitze bereits Kopfhörer und ein USB Kondensator Mic von Superlux und bin nachwievor sehr zufrieden mit der Qualität die diese Geräte bei mir abliefern. Da ich nun aber keine aufwendige Audiotests machen kann würde ich mich über Tests von Superlux Kopfhörer / Headsets in kommenden Ausgaben der PCGH freuen. Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie gut oder wie schlecht sie denn nun im Vergleich zu teureren Premium Produkten abschneiden.

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (3. Februar 2017)

Ich finde es schade, dass ihr in den CPU Tests 3 Core2 CPUs, aber keinen Phenom II X6 habt.


----------



## bonbon2k (3. Februar 2017)

Was mich an dieser Ausgabe stört ist der Test des BeQuiet Pure Base 600 auf den Seiten 96 und 97. Andere Hersteller bekommen nie eine Doppelseite für ihre Gehäusetests. Aber anscheinend muss man sich erkenntlich zeigen für das Inserat auf Seite 21. Zumal einmal wieder besonders wohlwollend geschrieben wird - wie beim Dark Base 900 Test damals - wo die Qualitätsschwankungen dann erst von den Kunden aufgedeckt wurden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2017)

Ich denke, das kann ich aufklären.  Erstens hat der Einzeltest nichts mit der Anzeige zu tun (bis auf das behandelte Produkt, wie ich eben erst sah). Anzeigen kosten Geld, während der Artikel redaktionell ist. Die Anzeige wäre aber auch im Heft gewesen, wenn wir den Test weggelassen hätten. Zweitens hat Be quiet in ebendieser Ausgabe die Wahl zum Gehäusehersteller des Jahres gewonnen. Das Interesse an den Produkten ist folglich groß, weshalb wir dem mit einem Test nachkommen wollten, der etwas mehr liefert, als es auf einer Seite möglich ist. Qualitätsprobleme können wir indessen nicht seriös von dem einen uns vorliegenden Muster auf die ganze Produktion umlegen, für sowas braucht es immer den "Schwarm".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## bonbon2k (4. Februar 2017)

Danke für die transparente Aufklärung  
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nach dem Lesen des Artikels schon oben nachgeschaut habe, ob irgendwo ANZEIGE steht  ihr hattet ja früher einige Male Werbung im Heft die aufgebaut war wie ein Test 
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich begrüsse es sehr, wenn ihr umfangreiche Einzeltests durchführt und ich würde mir solche auch für weitere Produkte wünschen. Als Leser erhalte ich persönlich einfach ab und an den Eindruck, dass ihr manche Hersteller lieber habt als andere


----------



## mcmarky (5. Februar 2017)

Schade, dass der Soundvergleich wie in 02/2017 angekündigt nicht drin ist. Überlege nämlich welches Z270 Board ich mir gönne...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Februar 2017)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass ihr in den CPU Tests 3 Core2 CPUs, aber keinen Phenom II X6 habt.


Kommt demnächst


----------



## alalcoolj (7. Februar 2017)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nach dem Lesen des Artikels schon oben nachgeschaut habe, ob irgendwo ANZEIGE steht  ihr hattet ja früher einige Male Werbung im Heft die aufgebaut war wie ein Test



Witzig, habe auch danach gesucht


----------



## Flexsist (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe gerade im PCGH Einkaufsführer ein paar verwirrende Angaben bei den vorgefüllten Kompakt und modularen Wasserkühlungen gefunden.
Fängt schon in der ersten Zeile bei Lautheit an (Fehler fett hervorgehoben)

Alpacool Eisbaer 240:  3,9/1,9/*,6*/0,1 Sone
Cooler Master Nepton 240M: 4,3/2,1/*,6*/0,2 Sone
Enermax Liqmax II 240: 2,8//1,3/*,4*/0,3 Sone
Antec Kühler H2O 1200 Pro: 4,2/2,0/*,7*/0,1

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber mMn müsste vor dem Komma auch noch eine Ziffer stehen. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Februar 2017)

Wir warten seit der Ausgabe 05 oder 06/2016 auf eine Lieferung passender Nullen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich dass zur 04/2017 endlich alles passt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade im PCGH Einkaufsführer ein paar verwirrende Angaben bei den vorgefüllten Kompakt und modularen Wasserkühlungen gefunden.
> Fängt schon in der ersten Zeile bei Lautheit an (Fehler fett hervorgehoben)
> 
> Alpacool Eisbaer 240: 3,9/1,9/*,6*/0,1 Sone
> ...



Danke für das Feedback!

____________

*Bitte nehmt an der Heftumfrage teil: PCGH 03/2017: Umfrage Survey
*
Vielen Dank. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (9. Februar 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir warten seit der Ausgabe 05 oder 06/2016 auf eine Lieferung passender Nullen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich dass zur 04/2017 endlich alles passt.



Und eventuell vielleicht auch ein paar Einsen. 

Bei der Enermax ist es klar, dies sollte wohl 0,4 heißen. Bei den anderen könnte es aber theoretisch auch eine 1,X sein.  (Da fällt mir ein, mal schaun was im letzten Monat da stand)

Edit: Letzten Monat waren dort auch schon Fehler, sehe ich gerade. Nicht das jemand was ausversehen aus der Datenbak gelöscht hat. Jetzt habe ich auch den Satz mit "Wir warten seit der Ausgabe...."  verstanden.


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2017)

Geiles Heft  ich hab meine alten Voodoos rausgekramt und bin in nostalgischen Erinnerungen versunken und ... ach ja, wie schön wars. 

Raff gibts noch mehr über 3dfx und dem Spanier? Ist ja mal megageil was der anstellt  

Aufgrund des guten Abschneidens im Test über Headsets hab ich mir zum Zocken das billige Lioncast  zugelegt und was soll ich sagen - ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Februar 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Und eventuell vielleicht auch ein paar Einsen.
> 
> Bei der Enermax ist es klar, dies sollte wohl 0,4 heißen. Bei den anderen könnte es aber theoretisch auch eine 1,X sein.  (Da fällt mir ein, mal schaun was im letzten Monat da stand)
> 
> Edit: Letzten Monat waren dort auch schon Fehler, sehe ich gerade. Nicht das jemand was ausversehen aus der Datenbak gelöscht hat. Jetzt habe ich auch den Satz mit "Wir warten seit der Ausgabe...."  verstanden.



Das Problem war der Transfer aus der Datenbank in den Einkaufsführer. Die Zelle war mit "#,0" formatiert, so das alle voranstehenden Nullen verworfen wurden.
Die verzweifelte Suche nach potentiell Schuldigen förderte zu tage, dass wir keinen zweiten Kühlungs-Fachredakteur haben


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2017)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht durch, habe mich aber direkt auf den umfangreichen Headset-Test gestürzt. Sorry für die anderen von euch, denen ich noch nicht meine Aufmerksamkeit auf den anderen Seiten gewidmet habe Ihr habt mich mal wieder gepackt und ich bin ein paar Euro ärmer. Warum? Habe mir den Preis/Leistungstipp zugelegt (Lioncast LX50) und bin echt angetan von dem schicken und äußerst bequemen Teil. Selbiges ist mir vor Jahren schon mal passiert, als das Sennheiser PC151 bei euch als "Geheimtipp" galt  Ich möchte aber nicht zu sehr abdriften, sondern allgemein auf die in der Wertetabelle verwendeten Begriffe zeigen. Insbesondere bei der Mikrofonqualität währe es überaus sexy zu wissen gewesen, was mit "gut" und "ordentlich" gemeint ist. Ich kleiner Korinthenkacker habe mich da doch etwas verlaufen und zwischen beiden erst mal keinen sooo derben Unterschied feststellen können. Worauf ich hinaus möchte: Bei Verwendung solcher Begrifflichkeiten vielleicht kurz eine Legende. Beispielsweise:



> Sehr gut = kaum bis gar kein Rauschen, Stimme wird nahezu unverfälscht abgebildet
> Gut = minimales Rauschen. Frequenzspektrum der Stimme wird insgesamt gut abgebildet.
> Ordentlich = bei Stille leicht störendes Rauschen. Tiefere Frequenzen der Stimme werden nicht abgebildet.



Um Gottes Willen, ich möchte hier nicht, dass ihr zu sehr ins Detail geht, aber so ne coole Legende in einer kleinen Tabelle oder an den Seitenrändern als Fußnote etc. in wären in diesem Fall echt net übel. Ach ja: Ordentlich viele Nachkommastellen habt ihr uns in der Tabelle auch mitgeliefert. Danke dafür! Nichts für ungut ^^

Wie dem auch sei. Lese euch schon mehr als ein Jahrzehnt. Ihr nehmt Anregungen und Kritik nie persönlich, sondern immer ernst, könnt damit gut umgehen und wachst damit gesund weiter 


Allgemeines:
In den letzten Monaten habt ihr nicht nur ein Mal erwähnt, dass euch die NDA (Nicht-Veröffentlichungs-Vereinbarung) enorm einschränkt. Verständlicherweise als Printmagazin noch mehr - möchte man den Lesern vorm letzten Abgabetermin in Richtung Druckerei noch die heißen Semmel mit auf den Weg geben. Hin und wieder beruft ihr euch als Hilfe auch auf Gerüchte, was ich persönlich toll finde. Meist bewahrheitet sich das dort Erwähnte auch 1:1. Ich wünsche mir von Seiten der großen Hardware-/Software-Konzerne einfach, dass diese mit euch und den vielen anderen Printmagazinen Nachsicht haben und niemand einen auf den Sack bekommt. Dennoch frage ich mich: Könnte euch einer ans Gefährt pinkeln, wenn ihr Gerüchte abdruckt, die am Ende doch in eine völlig andere Richtung abdriften?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Februar 2017)

Gerüchte, die sich als vollkommen falsch herausstellen, sind kein NDA-Problem – im Gegenteil. Da verraten wir ja garantiert keine Geheimnisse, die uns unter NDA anvertraut wurden . Sie mindern aber unsere Glaubwürdigkeit und entsprechen nicht unserem Anspruch, die Leser zu informieren.
Wo wir Ärger bekommen können: Wenn wir Informationen von uns aus veröffentlichen, die wir nirgendwo öffentlich gelesen haben können. Das wird von NDAs verboten, im Gegenzug erhält man die Infos eben tatsächlich vorab aus qualifizierter Quelle. Ärgerlich für uns als Printmedium sind ein immer geringerer zeitlicher Vorsprung (eine Woche vor EVT ist das Heft schon in der Druckerei – da nützen mir auch keine exklusiven NDA-Informationen mehr) und das fehlende Vorgehen gegen Leaker, nachträgliche Änderungen an NDA-Daten oder gar offizielle Veröffentlichungen vom NDA-Geber. Manchmal kommt es vor, dass wir eine Information von dritten ohne unterzeichnetes NDA ins Heft drucken könnten, sie aber zu Redaktionsschluss wegen dem NDA nicht drucken dürfen. Noch vor Erscheinen des Heftes ändert sich aber der NDA-Status dieser Information – und wir stehen dann ohne sie am Kiosk, während online längst alle darüber reden .


----------



## PCGH_Phil (17. Februar 2017)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch nicht durch, habe mich aber direkt auf den umfangreichen Headset-Test gestürzt. Sorry für die anderen von euch, denen ich noch nicht meine Aufmerksamkeit auf den anderen Seiten gewidmet habe Ihr habt mich mal wieder gepackt und ich bin ein paar Euro ärmer. Warum? Habe mir den Preis/Leistungstipp zugelegt (Lioncast LX50) und bin echt angetan von dem schicken und äußerst bequemen Teil. Selbiges ist mir vor Jahren schon mal passiert, als das Sennheiser PC151 bei euch als "Geheimtipp" galt  Ich möchte aber nicht zu sehr abdriften, sondern allgemein auf die in der Wertetabelle verwendeten Begriffe zeigen. Insbesondere bei der Mikrofonqualität währe es überaus sexy zu wissen gewesen, was mit "gut" und "ordentlich" gemeint ist. Ich kleiner Korinthenkacker habe mich da doch etwas verlaufen und zwischen beiden erst mal keinen sooo derben Unterschied feststellen können. Worauf ich hinaus möchte: Bei Verwendung solcher Begrifflichkeiten vielleicht kurz eine Legende.



Hi,

Freut mich, dass dir das Lioncast LX50 zusagt, das Headset ist für den Preis wirklich richtig gut.
Zum Thema Testtabelle: Ich bin selbst nicht so ganz zufrieden mit der Gestaltung und möchte da eigentlich noch mal ran, ohne dabei das Wertungsystem zu kompromittieren. Eine genauere Klassifizierung der Begriffe wäre aber eine gute Herangehensweise; eventuell schaffe ich es auch einmal, die Vergleichs-Samples für die Mikrofone frühzeitig genug aufzuzeichnen, damit ich sie mit auf die DVD packen kann (die muss schon vor der Heftabgabe fertig sein, ist eine Zeitfrage). Die Mikrofone teste ich zumeist daheim und zusätzlich beim mehrere Stunden langen Online-Spielen, da kommt auch den Komfort-Benotung her – wenn ich eine Vielzahl Headsets teste, dauert das aber eben auch entsprechend lange 

Die Klassifizierung der Begriffe plane ich für's nächste Mal aber ein.
Und keine Sorge, die Kritik habe ich in keinster Weise übel genommen, im Gegenteil, die ist sehr konstruktiv und wird hier gerne angenommen.

Viele Grüße,
Phil


----------



## spurty82 (20. Februar 2017)

Ich möchte ja nicht nörgeln ,aber wenn ich sehe das tropico5 nur 1 heft vorher in der normalen pcgames drin war und das bei jedem spiel /ausgabe immer gleich ist. Dann ist das schon komisch. Ansonsten tolles heft


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Februar 2017)

Das ist nicht komisch, sondern hat System und ist keineswegs geheim.  Durch die Doppelverwertung können wir größere Key-Mengen kaufen und erhalten einen besseren Preis. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (20. Februar 2017)

Bringt uns als Leser aber nix.  Ich würde auch noch 1-2€ mehr zahlen, aber dann müssen auch mal vernüftige Spiele bei sein.
Ich glaube das letzte Spiel welches ich von der PCGH installiert habe war Far Cry Blood Dragon.  Also ich kaufe immer DVD Ausgabe obwohl mich die Spiele selten tangieren, ka warum. Gewohnheit.

MfG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Februar 2017)

In die Kerbe möchte ich mit rein hacken. Diese Ausgabe bietet ja _nur_ einen Key im klassischen Sinne: Bei der Installation angeben und gut ist.

Wie ist bei euch das Feedback bezüglich der Verwendung von Steam Keys z.B.? Von wegen, 65% nehmen das gut an, die anderen 25% sagen "Ihr arbeitet voll für die DRM-Lobby"  und der Rest ist verwirrt und versucht damit sein Windows zu aktivieren. Ich persönlich finde es gut, wenn es diese Variante gibt. DVDs verschwinden leider auch irgendwann mal im Laufe der Zeit, Steam vergisst nie. So lange der Account nicht gerade mit "Password123" abgesichert ist.

Ach ja: Wann habt ihr wieder eure dollen 10 Minuten und werft "PCGH in Gefahr"-Videos in die Menge? Ich will 'ne laufende Grafikkarte in Kaffee baden sehen, hören, wie ihr das Mahlwerk eurer Kaffeemaschine übertaktet oder erfahren, wie die Hydraulik eurer Bürostühle mit 'nem 1kW Netzteil und paar Kabelbindern modifiziert werden kann ^^


----------



## mond702 (25. Februar 2017)

*CPU Benchmarks*

Hallo,

in der aktuellen Ausgabe 03/2017 auf Seite 41 findet sich der PCGH Index: Top 40 CPUs

Die Spielebenchmarks wurden in 720p erstellt.. Warum nicht in 800x600? Oder im Idealfall wie auf Seite 13 nachzulesen in 1080p oder höher, Auflösungen die über 90% eurer Leser nutzen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## amdahl (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU Benchmarks*

Um rauszufinden was die CPU leistet muss auch im CPU-Limit getestet werden.
Würde man in 1080p oder höher benchen ließe sich nicht mehr ausschließen dass stattdessen die GPU limitiert. Unterschiede zwischen CPUs ließen sich so nicht mehr feststellen.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU Benchmarks*

jop.   .


----------



## mgiceman311 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU Benchmarks*

Je höher die Auflösung/Einstellungen desto mehr geht´s ins GPU-Limit...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: CPU Benchmarks*

Habe das Thema mal in den passenden Feedback-Thread integriert.



amdahl schrieb:


> Um rauszufinden was die CPU leistet muss auch im CPU-Limit getestet werden.
> Würde man in 1080p oder höher benchen ließe sich nicht mehr ausschließen dass stattdessen die GPU limitiert. Unterschiede zwischen CPUs ließen sich so nicht mehr feststellen.



Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt. Danke.


----------

